# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الميكانيكية >  كتاب صناعة الأدوات الآلية والآلات هندسة ميكانيكية

## siiin

[
Automated Machines and Toolmaking All New 5th Edition
Auteur : Rex Miller Mark Richard Miller Edition : Wiley Pages:503 Format: pdf
تحميل كتاب
صناعة الأدوات الآلية والآلات هندسة ميكانيكية

----------

